# Butler Pa. Fishing Show



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

:B Butler Fishing Show
Dates: Feb 7&8 2009
Times: Sat 10am-7pm / Sun 10am-3pm
Location: Butler Area Senior High School in Butler PA
Admission: $5 adults / 12 & under free

Many MUSKIE vendors at this show!!!!! Your chance to pick their brains!!!! Wiley Lures, Legend Lures etc!
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!! :B :B :B


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be there both days.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Hay there 1roofmusky...Question ...Not just strickly for musky but for all kinds of fishing...Musky is the only fish I don't fish for catch some but always by accident....C.L...


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

CL-
It is for all types of fishing but it brings a lot of smaller/local musky lure producers out of the "woodwork". -Gabe


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Have to log those dates...I can take the wife back to Apollo to visit her sister and I can run up to Butler to the show......C.L....


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure you will have a great time C.L. ! Its a real "diamond in the rough" show and very gentle on the wallet! See you there. -Gabe


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

:B Is it just a coincidence that this show is awfully close to Ellwood City, PA ? For those of you that don't know about E.C., Its the musky lure capital of the east! Some of the best lures in the musky world are produced there. 
*If you only go to one show this year, make it this one-YOU WON"T BE DISAPPOINTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:B


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Is Wiley, Legend or Leo lures going to be there ?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tigger and I are going together again this year. We went last year and had a good time. Good show last year, should be better yet this year.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Muskie_Guy said:


> Is Wiley, Legend or Leo lures going to be there ?


I'm sure they will be....those are big money makers for those guys.

See you there!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sure they will be there this year. They were all there last year. Shack Attack, Stealth leaders are going to be new this year from what I've heard. From the flier, there is going to be a lot more bass and walleye stuff too.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

We're hittin' the road now! See you there! -Gabe:B


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

Went to the Butler show Saturday and picked up a few lures. Leo, Legend ,Crane, Amma
Wiley and more were there. Had a good time and it was a good show for musky fisherman !!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

It was awesome as always, tons of lures, pros, and muskies inc. guys to talk to. I also picked at Howard Wagner's brain for 5 minutes, which is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Not a bad show, seemed like it didn't have as many vendors as last year. One thing REALLY p----d us off. We got there early and walked up to see if they would let us in. Tha guy at the door told us they wasn't letting anyone in till 10 sharp. We came back at 9:35 and they had already started letting people in. Ran over to the Legend booth and heard one of the guys selling baits say "We already sold over $1000 worth of baits". Asked about a couple colors and they said they had them and sold out allready. That sucked!! Does the vendors get to buy stuff before the show starts??


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Baitmaker,
Yeah, I heard about that too. A buddy of mine was working a booth and bought 15 legend lures before 8 am Saturday morning. That's not right imo.


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, we think thats wrong too. We basically drove 2 1/2 hours just for the Legends and they sold out of some products BEFORE the show started. Got there early this year because last year we got there when the show was supposed to open and had the same problem.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Baitmaker-
That is definately a major disappointment. You should contact Vera at the Karran shop in Geneva and see if she can order the baits in the colors/sizes/styles you wanted. Her prices are the best you'll find anywhere.
Good Luck, Gabe:B


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Vince and I traveled there Sunday. A nice little show to go to. I love seeing the baitmakers that make the lures. 

Cutt'em Jack nice to meet you and your dad. Can't wait till next year!

John


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Gabe makes a good point, as Vera does get any colors that you want, along with some really great customs. You can also contact John from Legend Lures, and he'll make you anything you want!


----------

